# It was a dark and stormy night. WA Winter 2015 case swap.



## Neanderthal (13/1/15)

Hey all.

I am happy to host a WA winter case swap in Byford WA on the 13th June.

Case swap beers should be winter themed so stout,porter, dark ales, barleywines and any other warming brew.

1. Neander. Robust porter.


----------



## Jono1492 (13/1/15)

Keen as! Thanks Dave for hosting!

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)


----------



## nvs-brews (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - unknown but in


----------



## dent (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - unknown but in
4. Dent - probably some porter


----------



## Major Arcana (13/1/15)

Good on you for doing this Dave, keen as for it!



dent said:


> 1. Neander. Robust Porter
> 2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
> 3. James nvs - unknown but in
> 4. Dent - probably some porter
> 5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal stout


----------



## Spoonta (13/1/15)

spoonta ris


----------



## jyo (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - unknown but in
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal 
6. Jyo- Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.


----------



## nvs-brews (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal 
6. Jyo- Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit. 
7. spoonta - ris


----------



## keifer33 (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal 
6. Jyo- Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit. 
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter


----------



## Velu (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust Porter
2. Jono1492. Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal 
6. Jyo- Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit. 
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter 
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage


----------



## ridge runner (13/1/15)

1. Neander. Robust porter 
2. Jono. Coffee stout
3. James nvs. Aged Brown
4. Dent. Porter
5. Major arcana. Oatmeal
6. Jyo. Black aipa
7. Spoonta. Ris
8. Keifer33 . Raspberry porter
9. Velu. Belgian
10 .Amanda Gurney. Black Forrest stout.


----------



## barlyes (14/1/15)

gillie said:


> 1. Neander. Robust porter
> 2. Jono. Coffee stout
> 3. James nvs. Aged Brown
> 4. Dent. Porter
> ...


11Calendnian Porter


----------



## keifer33 (14/1/15)

1. Neander - Robust porter 
2. Jono - Coffee stout
3. James nvs - Aged Brown
4. Dent - Porter
5. Major arcana - Oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black aipa
7. Spoonta - Ris
8. keifer33 - Raspberry porter
9. Velu - Belgian
10 .gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout. 
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter


----------



## Mitchlj73 (14/1/15)

1. Neander - Robust porter 
2. Jono - Coffee stout
3. James nvs - Aged Brown
4. Dent - Porter
5. Major arcana - Oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black aipa
7. Spoonta - Ris
8. keifer33 - Raspberry porter
9. Velu - Belgian
10 .gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout. 
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!

Will have get my brewery out of storage and dust it off first


----------



## ridge runner (14/1/15)

Really want to crack a joke about #5 but will hold off!


----------



## RAD (14/1/15)

Always enjoy these days pencil me in

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10 gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Not sure yet


----------



## RAD (15/1/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10 gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer


----------



## Rieewoldt (16/1/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10 gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout


----------



## brzt6060 (16/1/15)

Unsure on work dates at the moment... But if I'm able t be I'm in.

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10 gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stour


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (16/1/15)

Im in not sure what to brew yet

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stour
16. OBWK - TBC


----------



## jyo (16/1/15)

Regarding the dark theme. At the moment we are facing nearly all stouts and porters. What do you guys think about capping the stouts and porter for now so we get more variety? I'm happy either way.


----------



## Neanderthal (16/1/15)

Not a bad call. I might swap out for a black or brown ale.


----------



## nvs-brews (17/1/15)

i will just be happy to try everyones brews..
they will all be different anyways im sure..

**** i aint bottled anything in a while...
just went got some more PET bottles for the PHBS case swap, mite need to go get more depending on my drinking speed/priming time


----------



## brzt6060 (17/1/15)

I really hate bottling into PET... If its been it bottles for 3 months prior to the swap is glass Okay? 

I'm supposed to be working that weekend but it looks like I have been able to get a/leave 

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC


----------



## Neanderthal (18/1/15)

No,all PET. Best to be safe.

Plus that way if you give out 24 pets you get them back.


----------



## brzt6060 (19/1/15)

Neanderthal said:


> No,all PET. Best to be safe.
> 
> Plus that way if you give out 24 pets you get them back.


No worries.

Thanks for hosting


----------



## dave81 (20/1/15)

What time would this shindig roughly start? (I need to know wether to try to take the saturday off aswell as the sunday  )


----------



## Neanderthal (21/1/15)

Whats everyones thoughts?

Arvo or evening?

Due to the location and limited public transport is later better?


----------



## nvs-brews (21/1/15)

Also... anyone thinking of car pooling??


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (21/1/15)

Well may as well add my name to the list. Seems like a good way to brew something different. Hopefully my addition is appropriate. 

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Velu - something Belgian at this stage
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch


----------



## nvs-brews (21/1/15)

dave81 said:


> What time would this shindig roughly start? (I need to know wether to try to take the saturday off aswell as the sunday  )


7 spots left.. better get in there :beer:


----------



## jyo (21/1/15)

Neanderthal said:


> Whats everyones thoughts?
> 
> Arvo or evening?
> 
> Due to the location and limited public transport is later better?


I'm not fussed either way, mate.


----------



## Velu (21/1/15)

I'm with JYO on two counts, capping number of stouts/porters, and not fussed over arvo/evening starts.


----------



## brzt6060 (22/1/15)

Anyone who is north of the river / tuart hill area my partner has offered to drive one way.


----------



## nvs-brews (23/1/15)

brzt6060 said:


> Anyone who is north of the river / tuart hill area my partner has offered to drive one way.


Im in Bayswater, on Guildford road itself, about 1km from Tonkin..
Will have a chat with the other half see what the go is!

also... my entry has just starting the fermenting process! bubbling this morning!!
now just to see how she ferments out and if all work, barrel for a couple of weeks..


----------



## brzt6060 (9/2/15)

Label is almost finished... Now I just need to get the beer right...


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (19/2/15)

Was thinking of doing a coconut milk stout but if we are capping the stouts I could do a Scottish ale, Bock, Schwarzbier or something.
What everyone thoughts, are we capping the stouts and porters? I may do the stout for myself anyway.


----------



## Velu (22/2/15)

Hi all, I'm going to have to pull out as I will be overseas on the 13th, have fun!

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. EMPTY
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch


----------



## nvs-brews (9/3/15)

nearly done.. now just to bottle


----------



## teebee (11/3/15)

Hey guys, new to the forums. Been brewing for around a year use BIAB (the joys of living in an apartment). I'm pretty keen to get involved with this I can put a rum barrel porter into the mix or a nut brown ale if there's already too many porters/stouts?


----------



## nvs-brews (11/3/15)

dont think that would be a problem.. still some spots left.. put your name in


----------



## danestead (11/3/15)

Hmmm, just saw this thread. Not sure how I missed it when it first started.

I really want to put something in but im heading away in 4 weeks and wont be back until 2 weeks b4 the swap so give me a bit to think about it. Im brewing a munich dunkel on friday which will be ready but its such a damn nice beer im not sure I want to give away 2 months worth of fermenting to you bunch of grogs haha!


----------



## teebee (11/3/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. EMPTY
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter


----------



## thanme (13/3/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. EMPTY
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian


----------



## RhysL (13/3/15)

Hey folks, saw this over at phbs on facebook, thought I might join in if that's OK. 

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. EMPTY
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier


----------



## mikeybycrikey (13/3/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. EMPTY
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.


----------



## nvs-brews (13/3/15)

so ive 2 versions of my brew..
1 i barrel aged,
1 i didnt...

im thinking more so the non barrel aged 1... need to strip 1 of my barrels, tired of the port flavour it gives...

its either a VERY dark brown or maybe porter... 

going to get a few more people to taste and bottle the better 1 up for you guys!


----------



## coopsy182 (22/3/15)

mikeybycrikey said:


> 1. Neander - Robust Porter
> 2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
> 3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
> 4. Dent - probably some porter
> ...


----------



## whitegoose (24/3/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. EMPTY
10. gillie (Amanda Gurney) - Black Forrest stout.
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Stout of some kind... probably


----------



## nvs-brews (26/3/15)

2 spots left...

number 9 is still empty


----------



## ridge runner (31/3/15)

9-is taken now!

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Stout of some kind... probably


----------



## brzt6060 (2/4/15)

Gents,

Due to uni commitments I won't be able to attended on the day any more. 
I have already brewed and bottle my case swap beer, if someone wants to pick it up or I can drop it off prior to the day that would be great.

Cheers.



1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
*15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.*
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Stout of some kind... probably


----------



## whitegoose (6/4/15)

So I put by brew down today - definitely the most organised I've ever been for a case swap! Updated the list to be more specific with my style...

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout


----------



## nvs-brews (15/4/15)




----------



## bomaxbeer (19/4/15)

24.bomaxbeer russian imperial stout.


----------



## bomaxbeer (19/4/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - TBC
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout


----------



## brzt6060 (20/4/15)

Is anyone able to pick my beers up from Tuart Hill for me?
Otherwise can I drop them off to someone?


----------



## Keggertron (20/4/15)

View attachment 80225


----------



## Keggertron (20/4/15)

Hey guys n girls it's Aaron here. I thought I had put my name down for this but I must have made a mistake. Iv been having trouble with my account lately. I have a Belgian strong golden with coriander, bitter orange and Belgian candy that I made specifically for it too. If any spots become available please fit me in.


----------



## Keggertron (20/4/15)

View attachment 80226


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (20/4/15)

Bottled a Wee Heavy last week and only have 24 bottles. Unless someone pulls out I don't have enough. I could add a different beer though
Updated list

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout


----------



## nvs-brews (20/4/15)

brzt6060 said:


> Is anyone able to pick my beers up from Tuart Hill for me?
> Otherwise can I drop them off to someone?


Could you drop the beers of to Bayswater? i could take them from there...
Also ive just been talking to wifey.. She is happy to pick me and anyone else up from Dave's and bring them back to Bayswater.

Is there anyone about that could give me a lift in? Closest to Bayswater would be ******* awesome.. can drive over there and pick my car up the next day!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (20/4/15)

I may drive Nvs and I'm in Dianella so ill keep you posted if ill be driving.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (20/4/15)

It is still the 13th of june for the case swap?


----------



## nvs-brews (20/4/15)

will double check with dave and let you know but when i mentioned it on facebook he didnt correct me..so for now, seems to be...

and please keep me posted, would be greatly appreciated


----------



## coopsy182 (21/4/15)

nvs-brews said:


> Could you drop the beers of to Bayswater? i could take them from there...
> Also ive just been talking to wifey.. She is happy to pick me and anyone else up from Dave's and bring them back to Bayswater.
> 
> Is there anyone about that could give me a lift in? Closest to Bayswater would be ******* awesome.. can drive over there and pick my car up the next day!


I could probably convince my missus to drop us down there. I'm in Redcliffe and I don't think it'd be an issue to pick you up.


----------



## nvs-brews (21/4/15)

coopsy182 said:


> I could probably convince my missus to drop us down there. I'm in Redcliffe and I don't think it'd be an issue to pick you up.


Oh that would be great and yeah that's not far away from me at all.. i just live near the cnr of Guildford rd and Garret rd..


----------



## coopsy182 (22/4/15)

nvs-brews said:


> Oh that would be great and yeah that's not far away from me at all.. i just live near the cnr of Guildford rd and Garret rd..


Checked with her and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Neanderthal (29/4/15)

Date is still the same.


----------



## RAD (5/5/15)

Really sorry guys going to have to pull out of this on I've run out of time to get a get a brew done. NOT HAPPY was looking forward to trying all of these brews, defiantly not missing the next one.

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. 
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout 

Anthony


----------



## Mitchlj73 (5/5/15)

RAD1 said:


> Really sorry guys going to have to pull out of this on I've run out of time to get a get a brew done. NOT HAPPY was looking forward to trying all of these brews, defiantly not missing the next one.


Weak Anthony!

I haven't even brewed for this yet! And I wouldn't consider pulling out at this stage. It's a shame because you are normally good value at case swaps!

Clinton


----------



## Keggertron (5/5/15)

Yes Im Inn! lucky number 13!
1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout


----------



## RAD (5/5/15)

Yeah mate I know it is weak but things are going crazy. Hope you all have a blast.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (5/5/15)

It's all good Anthony! Hope you and your family are well! Have to catch up with you another time.

Clinton


----------



## dent (5/5/15)

Neanderthal: You going to send out a PM to swappers to confirm numbers? Unless you want to end up with a shitload of extra beer for the inevitable no-shows. I'd rather save on bottling, myself.

I'm still in. Still some kind of porter.


----------



## mikeybycrikey (6/5/15)

I brewed a dubbel for the swap last Sunday. Probably pitch yeast this weekend. Tweaked a few things I learnt from the last one, made an even better dark candy syrup. Real stoked for this event.


----------



## nvs-brews (6/5/15)

Just updated my brew..

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - A darker shade of ale - barrel aged porter (labelled with red caps)
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout

also are we going to do the numbers on the lids to match this list?


----------



## keifer33 (6/5/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - A darker shade of ale - barrel aged porter (labelled with red caps)
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - TBA 
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- rum barrel porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout

Updated the list to remove myself and add Pat to take my place.


----------



## Major Arcana (7/5/15)

Cant make it Keith?


----------



## RhysL (7/5/15)

Hey folks, what time does this kind of thing usually kick off? Is it an afternoon type thing?


----------



## nvs-brews (7/5/15)

last one started at 2..
guess its up to the host


----------



## Neanderthal (8/5/15)

Start time will be 3pm.

Good idea Dent, I'll send them out shortly.


----------



## Jono1492 (10/5/15)

Hey guys, incredibly disappointed to report my oak fermented bitter chocolate oatmeal stout is infected. I went to bottle today and was met with a healthy looking pellicle. My options are bottle and note that it is infected or pull out, I won't have a chance to brew again as already have a brew planned for today and need to start moving house next week. If I pull out I can open up to PBS for a replacement, what are people's thoughts?


----------



## Ads03 (10/5/15)

I'll jump in for Jono if that's cool? I have a RIS in ferment at the moment which should be bottled by then.


----------



## teebee (10/5/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Keifer33 - Raspberry Porter
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout 

Hey guys, changed beer description as I woosed out on using the rum and oak, didn't want to risk sharing it first time I made it haha. I just joined the Perth home brewers on Facebook and saw might have to bing more than 24 bottles. How many bottles we talking? I'm due to bottle this week


----------



## whitegoose (10/5/15)

Nah 24 people means you need 23 bottles


----------



## keifer33 (10/5/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Jyo - Black AIPA or macadamia cookies and cream Wit.
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - ?
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout 

Just fixing the list back up as Pat has taken my place but think the wrong list was copied at some point.


----------



## jyo (10/5/15)

Hey guys. My planning for this has been rooted due to moving house and not being organised with brewing. With a heavy heart I have to pull out of the swap. Would be happy to still for beers on the day though.

Sorry for the late notice.

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Jono1492 - Oak Aged Coffee Milk Stout(for now)
3. James nvs - possibly oak aged brown
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. OPEN
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - ?
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Rad - Winter warmer
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout


----------



## nvs-brews (12/5/15)

OK OK, im just trying to fix the list up...
old versions have been copied and info missed...

so i have replaced jono with Ads03 
and updated beer info, removed jyo..

Please copy and update this list to keep things up 2 date
:beer:
1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Ads03 - RIS
3. James nvs - A darker shade of ale - barrel aged porter (labelled with red caps)
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. OPEN
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - TBA 
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout


----------



## nvs-brews (13/5/15)

Spot filled!!!  

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Ads03 - RIS
3. James nvs - A darker shade of ale - barrel aged porter (labelled with red caps)
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Rafael libardi - brown porter
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - TBA 
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - not sure yet, but am in
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout


----------



## coopsy182 (19/5/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Ads03 - RIS
3. James nvs - A darker shade of ale - barrel aged porter (labelled with red caps)
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Rafael libardi - brown porter
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - TBA 
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - Imperial Honey Porter
23. whitegoose - Espresso Stout
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout

Just updating style of beer I am doing.


----------



## sinkas (20/5/15)

Just logged on to see if there is much happening in the WA scene,

looks like a damn good case swap


----------



## nvs-brews (20/5/15)

not to cross promote of what ever..

join "perth home brew share" if your a member of facebook... already another planned through there, and id say more to come..

i frequent both to try keep my fingers in all the pie's!


----------



## nvs-brews (20/5/15)

coopsy182 said:


> Just updating style of beer I am doing.


Hey coopsy, sent you a private message.. did you see it?


----------



## coopsy182 (20/5/15)

nvs-brews said:


> Hey coopsy, sent you a private message.. did you see it?


Yeah mate, just saw it.


----------



## mikeybycrikey (23/5/15)

Beer is bottled and labeled. Ready to roll! Ended up as a big dubbel/small dark strong.


----------



## whitegoose (23/5/15)

Jesus nice labels! I reckon my beers will have a yellow sticky note with "stout" written on them!


----------



## mikeybycrikey (24/5/15)

Amazing what mspaint, plain office paper and milk can do to a bottle : p. I figure being homebrewers people wanna know what went into the beer as they drink it/pour it down the sink.


----------



## whitegoose (30/5/15)

Okay I've just had something come up so I won't be able to make the case swap... is anyone able to do me a massive favour and take my beers for me?


----------



## whitegoose (1/6/15)

Take 2 - anybody able to take my beers to the swap and bring me some beers back? I'm in Mount Lawley and can drop my stuff off to your place, with bonus prize thabkyou beer as well


----------



## Mitchlj73 (1/6/15)

I can do that for you whitegoose, I'm in Morley so there's no issues pick up and dropping off.

I had be get my act together and start bottling or I won't have any beer to swap


----------



## whitegoose (1/6/15)

Legend, thanks mate! Much appreciated. Will organise with you for next weekend


----------



## Major Arcana (2/6/15)

Just thought i would check in and see the styles again, i spend more time on Perth Home Brew Share these days! Looking forward to this there are some bloody ripper styles going on! Cant wait!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (3/6/15)

Hey Mitch_76 just wondering if I might be able to use your services as well. Looks like I won't be able to attend either. Mine are all bottled just need labels.


----------



## nvs-brews (3/6/15)

You could drop them to me in Bayswater if that fails?? promise i wont drink them


----------



## Mitchlj73 (3/6/15)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Hey Mitch_76 just wondering if I might be able to use your services as well. Looks like I won't be able to attend either. Mine are all bottled just need labels.


That should be fine Milk-lizard! Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/6/15)

I just live in Dianella Mitch_76. I'll pm you to organize something. I'll hook you up with a few brews for doing me a favour.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (5/6/15)

Looks like I have miscounted or lost some bottles for this and I am 3 short on my Wee Heavy.
I do have a vary good (IMO) Weizenbock at 7.1% I can use as a replacement if that's OK with you guys? I can just throw them in and it will be a lucky dip or people can choose?


----------



## nvs-brews (5/6/15)

I personally have no probs going lucky dip


----------



## Neanderthal (6/6/15)

OK, getting close now.

I know there are quite a few that came to the last swap so know where I live.

Anyone that doesn't flick me a message and I'll send it to you.


----------



## barlyes (9/6/15)

HI guys thought i better updateto cut a long story short i have 15 of porter and 9 of Smoked Robust Porter
to make up to 24


----------



## Neanderthal (9/6/15)

Sounds good Barlyes


----------



## ridge runner (9/6/15)

Anyone on this site want to get supplies off me on the night. A few from the face book page have asked. Base malts, hops and white labs yeast available. Send us a pm if your keen?


----------



## whitegoose (11/6/15)

1. Neander - Robust Porter
2. Ads03 - RIS
3. James nvs - A darker shade of ale - barrel aged porter (labelled with red caps)
4. Dent - probably some porter
5. Major Arcana - probably an oatmeal
6. Rafael libardi - brown porter
7. spoonta - ris
8. Pat Doherty - TBA 
9. Amanda G - Irish red Ale
10. Gillie Doppelbock
11. barleys - Calendnian Porter
12. Mitch_76 - something appropriate!
13. Keggertron/Aaron Belgian Strong Golden
14. Kayne - Dessert stout
15. BRZT6060 - Vanilla Chocolate Stout. Will be sending beer along but won't be able to attend on the day.
16. OBWK - Wee Heavy
17. Milk-Lizard84- Wee heavy scotch
18. Teebee- porter
19. NME - I'm thinking either American Brown, BIPA or some sort of dark belgian
20. RhysL - dunkelroggenbier
21. mikeybycrikey - something dark and belgian.
22. coopsy182 - Imperial Honey Porter
23. whitegoose - Coffee(ish) Stout and a couple of Oatmeal Stouts
24.bomaxbeer - Russian imperial stout

Just updating style of beer I am doing... The Coffee-ish Stouts have coffee in them, but not as prominent as I hoped. They are also a bit over carbed and I've labelled them with "pour gently" to remind you. Not gushers, just too much carb.

The Oatmeals carb is fine


----------



## mikeybycrikey (1/7/15)

Oh Beer Wan Ken Oh Bi. You did real good. The beer feels a lot thinner than 1.03something. Good.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (5/7/15)

Thanks mate. Unfortunately I was short on the bottles so never got chance to really taste it. 

I'm assuming unless stated on people's bottles the beers are ready to drink?


----------



## danestead (9/7/15)

is there a tasting thread yet? i wouldnt mind having a sticky beak at what people have brewed


----------



## nvs-brews (9/7/15)

it kind of moved to facebook hahahaha

easier for most..
Dark and stormy winter case swap if you want to have a look


----------



## danestead (13/7/15)

nvs-brews said:


> it kind of moved to facebook hahahaha
> 
> easier for most..
> Dark and stormy winter case swap if you want to have a look


cheers


----------



## Neanderthal (16/7/15)

Well in the end it was only OB1 from here ended up coming. Its was really just the crew that signed up from the Perth homebrew facebook page.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (17/7/15)

Need to sign up to Facebook. Have resisted it all these years.
On the bright side I will be able to post pictures of every meal I have and invite friends to games like Candy Crush.


----------



## Neanderthal (18/7/15)

Yeah. The phbs has 500 members.
It's insane, case swaps, barrel projects fill up in 30 mins.


----------

